# Does anyone here hunt crows?



## Invisible (Sep 24, 2011)

Scary article...

http://www.cracked.com/article_19042_6-terrifying-ways-crows-are-way-smarter-than-you-think.html

I've no idea how accurate that article is. But it's quite scary for anyone hunting crows. My imagination is running wild now, with visions of a hunter being dive-bombed and pecked by hoards of evil crows that recognise him as the guy who shot their mate a few weeks back!!

Has anyone hunted crows with a slingshot and then been followed/chased/attacked by them?


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Crows are good eating! Well worth the bother. Think of the ryme "4 and 20 blackbirds" that was about Crows.
I have seen them mobbing a dead bird, indeed it's the easiest way to get more shots. Just leave the birds where they fall until you have finished. I have yet to be mobbed myself though.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its true that they have good memories. just about every sunday morning, i used to go to a park with a coffee and a donut or something. i started to toss some crumbs out the window one day, and every week after that, more and more crows started to follow my car as i drove around the park, and would sit nearby waiting for me to throw crumbs out. it was a kind of creepy safe feeling.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I feed crows almost every day as I walk my dog. They are lovely, intelligent birds. They recognize me and follow me when I walk down the street. Some even fly along and tap my hat. Most will perch and catch dog kibble that I flip to them.

My ex-girlfriend used to have a cat that liked to walk with her when she walked her dog. The crows recognized the cat as an enemy and would dive at it. After a couple of walks, they associated the cat with her ... and from then on, they would dive at her when she walked her dog, with or without the cat. They only stopped after the cat died and she began throwing out dog kibble for the crows.

But like most birds, crows are very light boned and would pose no threat to a human. I laughed myself silly the first time I saw Hitchcock's "The Birds" ... what a silly film, but it scared a lot of people. Give me a tennis racaquet, and I will take on just about any bird that flies.

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

I love to crow hunt but unfortunately there aren't many spots around where I am to hunt them.

We had a spot years ago, but guess what....CONDOS!

I actually got out earlier this year and had a few shots, but I got Duck Hunting DNA and leading a crow by 3 feet usually just scares them a bit.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i think crows are awesome. ravens too. I would only kill something that smart if i had too. I would rather make friends with them lol.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Deep fried crow Mmm...


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

lol! deep fried crow. I never knew this so thanks for sharing. But I know I will be getting a lot more crows from now on lol!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Toddy said:


> Crows are good eating! Well worth the bother. Think of the ryme "4 and 20 blackbirds" that was about Crows.
> I have seen them mobbing a dead bird, indeed it's the easiest way to get more shots. Just leave the birds where they fall until you have finished. I have yet to be mobbed myself though.


Seriously? Crows are good eating?!?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i imagine crows tasting disgustingly foul, but I could be wrong.
Crows are really smart, so if you miss them, then will remember you.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I tell you what I wish I could shoot some of the 1000 crows that hang around my area, they are not scared of anyone and go through our trash or swipe food from our hands. But in Japan it's frowned upon so I will respect that.. Besides it wouldn't be much of a hunt since I could basicly walk right up to them and thump them in the head (If I was brave enough), and I don't see hunting at a distance just for the sake of it...

LGD


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Crows are good eating! Well worth the bother. Think of the ryme "4 and 20 blackbirds" that was about Crows.
> I have seen them mobbing a dead bird, indeed it's the easiest way to get more shots. Just leave the birds where they fall until you have finished. I have yet to be mobbed myself though.


Seriously? Crows are good eating?!?
[/quote]
Honestly. For a near comparison I guess would be slightly stronger than Pigeon. I usually just take the breast meat. I guess like all food it's a matter of personal taste but definately worth a try.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Like duck said, 'I wish I could'.

The crows here as evil as can be, yet alas, protected.

I could never have imagined eating one though. I would have thought they would be incredibly dry and stringy and not much good meat at all.

You live and learn.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I eat crows, i skin them like in my video on here, i just eat the breast, but i always steap them in a bit of salt water 1st, and only pan fry them, jeff


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I once lost a spotlight on my car by accidentally hitting a crow on the side of the road. At the end of the day I thought, fair trade.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I have lots of house crows here, they are a pest here. They gorge themselves on garbage and even dead rats. So just imagine how nasty they would taste. Commonly found at dumpsters, dirty food stalls... in town. I would eat a healthy looking feral pigeon but not a crow.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

KennyCannon said:


> I love to crow hunt but unfortunately there aren't many spots around where I am to hunt them.
> 
> We had a spot years ago, but guess what....CONDOS!
> 
> I actually got out earlier this year and had a few shots, but I got Duck Hunting DNA and leading a crow by 3 feet usually just scares them a bit.


Wait a minnit! Condos, windows, slingshots? Sounds like a lot more fun than crows.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

josephlys said:


> I have lots of house crows here, they are a pest here. They gorge themselves on garbage and even dead rats. So just imagine how nasty they would taste. Commonly found at dumpsters, dirty food stalls... in town. I would eat a healthy looking feral pigeon but not a crow.


If you thought about what commercial grown meat was fed you'd be a veggie







. Countries all over the world eat far worse (to our eyes) than crow. Deep fried Locust anyone?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

josephlys said:


> I have lots of house crows here, they are a pest here. They gorge themselves on garbage and even dead rats. So just imagine how nasty they would taste. Commonly found at dumpsters, dirty food stalls... in town. I would eat a healthy looking feral pigeon but not a crow.


That is a beautiful bird. I really would hate to kill one, unless it was bothering my livestock. They are slightly different from the ones we have here, which are all black.

Crows are basically carnivorous ... they are primarily meat eaters. That is why they eat road kill, rats, and similar food. We generally do not think of eating carnivorous species, with few exceptions. Some cultures eat dogs. And some eat snakes. I like bear, and bears are omnivores. Of course most cultures consume fish, and most of the species consumed are carnivorous.

By contrast, most in the pigeon/dove family are seed or fruit eaters. There are a few types that eat insects. Even pigeons living in cities live on seeds, bread, and similar matter. What makes them seem repulsive to us is in part that they haunt garbage and dumps. And of course if you have ever been near their nesting areas in the city, they seem quite filthy because of the droppings. But I would certainly eat a city pigeon as long as it seemed healthy. For a really nasty bird, try being around chickens for a while!

Most of the meat humans consume is vegetarian ... grass and grains. That includes cattle, goats and sheep. I suppose chicken and hogs are omnivores, but probably most that we eat are fed primarily on vegetable matter.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

crows are epic lol


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Charles said:


> That is a beautiful bird. I really would hate to kill one, unless it was bothering my livestock. They are slightly different from the ones we have here, which are all black.
> 
> Crows are basically carnivorous ... they are primarily meat eaters. That is why they eat road kill, rats, and similar food. We generally do not think of eating carnivorous species, with few exceptions. Some cultures eat dogs. And some eat snakes. I like bear, and bears are omnivores. Of course most cultures consume fish, and most of the species consumed are carnivorous.
> 
> ...


I agree Charles, in fact I find all birds beautiful. Call me crazy. But if you look at a bird up close, you really got to admire millions of years of evolution that finally produced such a perfect flying organism. Apart from that they taste mighty delicious, evolution is really good to us. Lol








Actually once well cooked, most meats should be safe to eat. But the handling of raw meat is the dangerous part. I take precaution by wearing gloves and wash up well when I'm done.
These house crows are pretty much hated by most as they can be a real pest. Tearing garbage, making loud noises in big flocks, pooping the city. Fortunately the authorities







here control their population by shooting and trapping.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

" I find all birds beautiful "

Yup.

Here is one of the best:


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> " I find all birds beautiful "
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Here is one of the best:


thats what i think of too. i loved that doc.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Maybe what I've read elsewhere some time ago is/was false - I've the understanding that Crows are protected by (U.S.) Federal law. I understood that the Federal law is such that you don't even want to be caught with a feather that you picked up from the ground, it's that strict.

One exception is Turkey, obviously also Grouse and the like, but most birds are protected, from what I understood/understand.

Anybody out there want to check U.S. "Titles", while I eat my grilled chicken??


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

good call thwack.. btw, where have you been? you seem quiet as of late.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> Maybe what I've read elsewhere some time ago is/was false - I've the understanding that Crows are protected by (U.S.) Federal law. I understood that the Federal law is such that you don't even want to be caught with a feather that you picked up from the ground, it's that strict.
> 
> One exception is Turkey, obviously also Grouse and the like, but most birds are protected, from what I understood/understand.
> 
> Anybody out there want to check U.S. "Titles", while I eat my grilled chicken??


Yes, crows are legal to hunt here in the USA. The following information is from the 2011 California Fish & Game Regulations:


* §485. American Crow.*

(a) Shotgun, Falconry, and Archery Seasons, and Bag and Possession Limits.
(1) Season: The first Saturday in December and extending for 124 consecutive days.
(2) Daily Bag and Possession Limits
Bag Limit: 24 crows per day
Possession Limit: double the daily bag limit
(3) Area: Statewide: see closure area (d) below
(







Crows may only be taken by shotguns 10 gauge or smaller using shot shells only and incapable of holding more than three shells in the magazine and chamber combined, bow and arrow, and falconry. Crows may not be hunted from aircraft.
(c) No person shall kill or cripple a crow pursuant to this section without making a reasonable effort to retrieve the bird, and retain it in their actual custody at the place where taken or between that place and either: (1) their automobile or principal means of land transportation; or (2) their personal abode or temporary or transient place of lodging; or (3) a migratory bird preservation facility; or (4) a post office; or (5) a common carrier facility.
(d) Crows may not be taken in the following areas:
(1) Within the boundaries of the Trinity and Mendocino National Forests south of Highway 36.
(2) North and east of a line beginning at the mouth of the Eel River; south along the Eel River to the town of Alton; east on Highway 36 from the town of Alton to Highway 89 west of Chester; south and east on Highways 89 and 395 to Interstate 15 near Hesperia; south on Interstate 15 to Interstate 10; and east on Interstate 10 to the California-Arizona border.

(e) See Section 472(d) for the take of American crows causing depredation.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This from the British Columbia hunting regulations:
4

Schedule "C" animals can be captured
or killed anywhere and at any time in BC.
Schedule "C" birds may be hunted using electronic
calls. You do not need a hunting licence
to hunt or kill the following
Schedule "C" wildlife:
(a) 
_Rana catesbeiana _- American bullfrog
(








_Rana clamitans _- green frog
© all species of the family 
_Chelydridae _-
snapping turtles
(d) 
_Didelphis virginiana _- North American
opossum
(e) 
_Sylvilagus floridanus _- eastern cottontail
(f) 
_Oryctolagus cuniculus _- European rabbit
(g) 
_Myocastor coypus _- nutria
(h) all species of the genus 
_Sciurus _- gray
squirrels and fox squirrels
(i) 
_Passer domesticus _- house sparrow
(j) 
_Sturnus vulgaris _- European starling
(k) 
_Columbia livia _- rock dove (domestic
pigeon)
4
You do need a hunting licence to hunt the
following Schedule "C" wildlife UNLESS you
are hunting them on your property or they are
damaging your property:
(a) 
_Corvus caurina _- Northwestern Crow
(








_Corvus brachyrhynchos _- American Crow
© 
_Pica pica _- black-billed magpie
(d) 
_Molothrus ater _- brown-headed cowbird

So with a hunting license, you can kill crows here at any time.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> good call thwack.. btw, where have you been? you seem quiet as of late.


1) You've caused me to revive my interest in performance magic.(And dust off my Jai-Alai spheres).
2) Developed an interest in learning all about, and flying, remote controlled helicopters such as the SYMA S107G (indoor) helicopter ($20.00, Amazon.com, lotsa fun!).

I jump from one interest to another, reviving past interests often, which I believe helps to keep my mind (relatively) sharp, as opposed to vegetative. Fresh ideas, renewed interests, butts like K. Kardashian, these are the things that stimulate me.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, one is not permitted to hunt with a pellet gun/rifle in the state of Florida, nor is there provision for the legal use of slingshots for hunting.

: ( : (

There's no provision which makes it unlawful to conduct can annihilation on one's private property : )
(as long as the neighbors don't complain about projectiles flying about).


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Charles said:


> This from the British Columbia hunting regulations:
> 4
> 
> Schedule "C" animals can be captured
> ...


Once upon a time, there was a fellow who thought he would be clever, by bringing to America, a pair of each bird mentioned in Shakespeare's work. That included Starlings, which have multiplied so significantly, that many farmers' crops have been destroyed. Yup, clever guy : (


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

josephlys said:


> I have lots of house crows here, they are a pest here. They gorge themselves on garbage and even dead rats. So just imagine how nasty they would taste. Commonly found at dumpsters, dirty food stalls... in town. I would eat a healthy looking feral pigeon but not a crow.


Same here. My dad finds many things like rice cakes, litter when he's cleaning the roof from pine needles and leaves


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

I never hunt carrion crows, as I had one as a pet when I was a kid..... He was simply amazing....Clever and faithfull... I had him for eight long years and really missed him when a fox caught him in my garden.

I have so many stories and memories of that wonderful bird... R.I.P. Jim..

I dont object to anyone else hunting them though....Just my personal preference!

Keith


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

if you want to hunt the black crowes go for it.they murdered big yellow taxi!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

keef said:


> I never hunt carrion crows, as I had one as a pet when I was a kid..... He was simply amazing....Clever and faithfull... I had him for eight long years and really missed him when a fox caught him in my garden.
> 
> I have so many stories and memories of that wonderful bird... R.I.P. Jim..
> 
> ...


I have raised several from young, found on the ground here in the city. Unable to fly, they would not last the night because of all the cats around. I tried not to make them into pets, but kept them in the house til they were able (and willing) to fly away on their own. I would continue to leave food for them until they ceased to return. One or two still come back to visit once in a while, but after a year or two they are as "wild" as the other city crows. A large flock follows me whenever I walk my dog because I flip dog kibble to them as we walk. Corvids are probably the smartest birds in the world.

I shot lots of crows at various times when I lived on a farm. Perhaps I am now just improving my Karma.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> if you want to hunt the black crowes go for it.they murdered big yellow taxi!!


Wasn't that the Counting Crows Marcus?...


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

keef said:


> if you want to hunt the black crowes go for it.they murdered big yellow taxi!!


Wasn't that the Counting Crows Marcus?...
[/quote]
whoever it was they ripped the arsehole out of that song


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> good call thwack.. btw, where have you been? you seem quiet as of late.


1) You've caused me to revive my interest in performance magic.(And dust off my Jai-Alai spheres).
2) Developed an interest in learning all about, and flying, remote controlled helicopters such as the SYMA S107G (indoor) helicopter ($20.00, Amazon.com, lotsa fun!).

I jump from one interest to another, reviving past interests often, which I believe helps to keep my mind (relatively) sharp, as opposed to vegetative. Fresh ideas, renewed interests, butts like K. Kardashian, these are the things that stimulate me.
[/quote]
you said kim kardashian . shame on you


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Once again commenting on an old topic, but I found this absolutely fascinating.

I used to patrol my paddock occasionally, practicing stalking and getting used to looking for game in the branches etc. I used to find crows really easy to sneak up on when i was unarmed. But as soon as I stepped outside with my rifle, they were gone. And they stayed gone.

Worth bearing in mind, they don't just know faces, they know tools too.


----------



## slingshotwizard (Jul 23, 2011)

do crows taste more like chicken or pigeon


----------



## CITGAB (Nov 11, 2011)

When I was a youngster there was a crow named Johnny in our town. He flew about and would stop where ever he saw people in their yards. His favorite place was school playgrounds. He would beg for crackers, etc. I mean really beg as *he could talk as well as a parrot*. Unfortunately someone who did not know him thought he was 'just another crow' and killed him. Check the crows carefully before you kill them. Everyone in town mourned Johnny.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I'm sure johnny would have tasted great with crackers.


----------

